# MSI Dragon Center installiert sich ins Nichts?



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab vor einigen Wochen MSI Dragon Center erstmals installiert gehabt und damit allerlei Board-Treiber updaten lassen, ebenso das BIOS geupdated.
Da ich sowas nicht oft mache und obendrei verhindern wollte, daß Dragon Center Resourcen frißt und im Hintergrund läuft, habe ich es wieder deinstalliert gehabt und den Autostart deaktiviert.

Nun wollte ich Dragon Center heute nochmal erneut installieren und dann alles updaten.
Ich hab mich unter Windows 10 sogar als Administrator angemeldet, dann die gepackte Datei von Dragencenter entpacken lassen, danach die entpackte Datei mit Administratorrechten ausführen lassen, er fing dann nach meiner Bestätigung auch an es zu installieren, nach Abschluss der Installation war das Programm aber nirgends zu finden, es gibt kein Icon, kein Schnellstarter, kein Startmenueeintrag und selbst beim Suchen ist es nicht zu finden.
Ich kann es nichtmal über Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Features deinstallieren, weil es dort nicht auftaucht.
Es ist auch nicht im Programme oder Programme86 Ordner drinn.
Ich habe es nochmal installieren lassen und es führte zum selben Ergebnis, das Programm ist nach der Installation verschwunden!

Ich bin echt fassungslos, so einen Mist hab ich ja noch nie erlebt! 

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Schwarzseher (29. November 2020)

Warscheinlich nicht alles sauber deinstalliert. Da gibt es doch auch immer noch eine extra Software von MSI (SDK)
würde mal den Ordner suchen und alles von Hand löschen und dann neu versuchen.


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

Habs hinbekommen!

Ich hab einfach mal die neuste Version von MSI runtergeladen, die die ich zuvor vergeblich zu installieren versuchte war nicht mehr die aktuellste Version.
Mit der neusten Version klappte es dann, allerdings mußte ich mich dann anscheinend wieder als Admin anmelden, um die Installation komplett abschließen zu können.
Dann fand ich auch in der Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Features -> MSI SDK
Nur bleibt mir ein Rätsel, warum MSI die Software anscheinend mit SDK abkürzt?

Ich hab jedenfalls die Chipsatztreiber und Audiotreiber darüber aktualisieren lassen, was geklappt hat. BIOS gibts kein neues seit ich das letztes mal geupdated habe.

Trotzdem hab ich Dragon Center aber danach wieder deinstalliert, irgendwie war mir nicht wohl dabei, daß ständig mitlaufen zu lassen, wenn ich es vielleicht maximal alle Vierteljahr mal durchlaufen lassen will.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2020)

Ich hab zwar kein MSI-Board, aber es gibt sehr viele negative Berichte über das Center.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (29. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann fand ich auch in der Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Features -> MSI SDK
> Nur bleibt mir ein Rätsel, warum MSI die Software anscheinend mit SDK abkürzt?



Dann kläre ich dich mal auf ... SDK ist eine übliche Abkürzung und bedeutet *S*oftware *D*evelopment *K*it. 

Also eine Ansammlung von Software zur Wartung von Software und soviel ich weiß ist ein UEFI auch eine Software die irgendwie auf einen Chip überspielt wird ... ach ja durch Software übrigens.


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar kein MSI-Board, aber es gibt sehr viele negative Berichte über das Center.


This! 
Und das habe ich dem @Tim1974 auch schon in mindestens einem seiner Themen mitgeteilt.

Warum installierst du den Dreck schon wieder? Updaten geht auch ohne! 

MSI.com für dein Mainboard bzw. UEFI
AMD.com für deine Chipsatztreiber
guru3d.com für die Grafikkarte

Mehr brauchst du nicht, den Rest regelt Windows Update bei Bedarf selbst


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (29. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar kein MSI-Board, aber es gibt sehr viele negative Berichte über das Center.


Das Dragon Center braucht man als AMD Nutzer nicht. Es ist Fehlerhaft und dient als Leiche auf dem System.
Lüfter bzw. Lüftersteuerung und CPU kann man über das Bios sowie den Ryzen Master laufen lassen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. November 2020)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Das Dragon Center braucht man als AMD Nutzer nicht.


Ich hab die Suite von ASUS.
Da läuft auch nur die allerletzte Version einigermaßen rund.

Zum Lüftereinstellen unter Windows geht es, den Rest brauche ich nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2020)

Die ASUS Suite hatte ich auf meinem alten Board als Version 2 für Intel.
Aber für mehr als Lüftersteuerung braucht man das nicht.
Vorteil an der ASUS Suite war ja, zumindest "damals", dass man die verschiedenen Bausteine einzeln installieren konnte.
Das Dragon Center ist mehr so "friss oder stirb"... 
Leider auch wie die aktuellen AMD GPU Treiber... 
AiO Software ist heutzutage leider auf dem Vormarsch 

@Topic: Tim, schmeiss den Shice bitte wieder restlos runter. Kein Update rechtfertigt diese Software und alle wichtigen Settings + Lüftersteuerung macht man eh im UEFI, wie wir dir auch schon erklärt haben


----------



## Tim1974 (29. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> @Topic: Tim, schmeiss den Shice bitte wieder restlos runter.



Hab ich längst gemacht, so recht geheuer war mir die Software eh nicht.
Allerdings war das BIOS-Update und auch das Update der Chipsatztreiber, Soundtreiber usw. damit recht einfach und bequem, allerdings würde sowas auch mit einer schlankeren Softwarelösung gehen, ich finde das Center jedenfalls ziemlich überladen und auch recht unübersichtlich.


----------



## chill_eule (29. November 2020)

Ganz ehrlich... Das sind alles keine Sachen die ultra Zeitkritisch sind. Vor allem da dein System nicht mehr das allerneueste ist...

Soundtreiber gibt es vlt. 1x im Jahr was "neues"? 
Chipsatztreiber alle 2-3 Monate? 
UEFIs je nach alter des Mainboard... Am Anfang viele, zum schluss wenige... 
Aber wenn (d)ein System läuft, ist es eh Gang und Gäbe eine UEFI update nur zu machen, wenn man es braucht.

Stell dir vor, mein UEFI habe ich seit August nicht mehr aktualisiert, und mein Board ist noch nicht in Flammen aufgegangen sondern... *funktioniert* einfach momentan


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2020)

Trotzdem finde ich eine Software, die automatisch ermittelt, welche Hardware vorhanden ist und welche Software-/Treiberversionen und dann die Updates raussucht und alle selbststädig installieren kann wirklich eine gute Sache und eigentlich ein Muß heutzutage.
Ich würde nicht für 3-4 Mainboardkomponten mir einzelnd die Treiber zusammensuchen und downloaden und installieren wollen, das würde mich zumindest sehr nerven, sofern es öfter als einmal pro PC wäre.
Der Grafiktreiber ist ja eh leider noch extra zu installieren und manche machen da auch so ein Faß auf und nutzen vorher noch Tools zum kompletten Deinstallieren, ich habe das selbst jahrelang gemacht, indem ich Windows im abgesicherten Modus gestartet und dann DDU ausgeführt habe.
Ich hab da einfach keinen Bock mehr drauf, gibt es einen neuen Treiber, den ich unbedingt installieren will wird da im Treiber von mir "Neuinstallation" ausgewählt und gut ist.

Das BIOS ist noch so eine Sache, dazu hatten wir ja einen extra Thread und da ich keinen kleinen USB-Stick mehr habe, der sich in FAT32 formatieren läßt, hab ich keinen anderen Weg gefunden als Dragon Center um das BIOS zu updaten, denn die Erklärungen bezüglich Partition auf der Festplatte in FAT32 usw. hab ich nicht verstanden und/oder sie erschienen mir umständlicher als Dragon Center.
Nur schade, daß Dragon Center eben so aufgebläht daher kommt und nicht simple, einfach nur funktionell und schlank ist, dann würde ich es immer installiert lassen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. November 2020)

Also so eine Allround Software für Treiber gibt es doch schon seit Jahren und in verschiedenen Versionen von verschiedenen Herstellern (Driver Booster, Driver Easy etc.). Leider vergleichen diese Programme im Prinzip nur die Versionsnummern und schauen per interner Suchmaschine ob es da ne höhere gibt hab ich so das Gefühl. Denn solche Programme waren schon öfter mal ein Grund das ich im privaten Bereich PCs neu aufsetzen musste, weil die halt Murks gemacht haben bei Bekannten und Freunden. 

Du hast also keinen USB-Stick der sich FAT32 formatieren lässt ... interessant! Sich einen Stick zu kaufen der nur 4 GB groß ist für unter 5 € ist dir wohl zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## chill_eule (30. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> da ich keinen kleinen USB-Stick mehr habe, der sich in FAT32 formatieren läßt


Das Problem verstehe ich nicht...
Man kann doch einfach über die Windows Datenträgerverwaltung eine Partition mit sagen wir 128MB erstellen, diese in FAT32 formatieren, dort das UEFI raufschmeißen und gut ist.

Andererseits hat glaube ich @wuselsurfer auch schon vorgeschlagen, die UEFI Datei einfach von der Systemplatte zu nehmen, ohne USB Stick?


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du hast also keinen USB-Stick der sich FAT32 formatieren lässt ... interessant! Sich einen Stick zu kaufen der nur 4 GB groß ist für unter 5 € ist dir wohl zu viel Arbeit.



Doch, das könnte ich natürlich machen, aber so richtig zeitgemäß finde ich es nicht mehr für so einen Schrott noch Geld auszugeben und sowas überhaupt noch zu bekommen, wo heute doch kaum noch ein Stick so klein ist.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Denn solche Programme waren schon öfter mal ein Grund das ich im privaten Bereich PCs neu aufsetzen musste, weil die halt Murks gemacht haben bei Bekannten und Freunden.



Das ist natürlich der Worst-Case, darum wäre ich bei sowas auch vorsichtig, glaube aber, daß die Herstellersoftware vom MB-Hersteller sicherlich geprüft wird, bevor sie diese auf die Kundensysteme los lassen, da habe ich bei MSI und Co. dann doch wesentlich mehr Vertrauen in deren Software, als wenn die Software von einem Dritthersteller kommt.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Problem verstehe ich nicht...
> Man kann doch einfach über die Windows Datenträgerverwaltung eine Partition mit sagen wir 128MB erstellen, diese in FAT32 formatieren, dort das UEFI raufschmeißen und gut ist.



Achso, du meinst ich soll meinen 64 GB Stick in zwei Partitionen aufteilen und eine kleine in FAT32 formatieren und die andere in exFAT oder NTFS?



chill_eule schrieb:


> Andererseits hat glaube ich @wuselsurfer auch schon vorgeschlagen, die UEFI Datei einfach von der Systemplatte zu nehmen, ohne USB Stick?



Hat er, aber meine Systempartition ist in NTFS, das kann das BIOS zumindest bei einem Stick nicht lesen, also müßte ich dann doch eine weitere Partition auf der System-SSD anlegen und diese in FAT32 formatieren, damit das BIOS diese lesen kann, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## chill_eule (30. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst ich soll meinen 64 GB Stick in zwei Partitionen aufteilen und eine kleine in FAT32 formatieren und die andere in exFAT oder NTFS?


Nein, nur die eine, kleine FAT 32 Partition für das UEFI update. Der Rest kann doch leer bleiben.
Wenn das Board dann geflasht ist machst du das wieder rückgängig 

Für dein Board werden aber auch nur noch UEFI updates kommen, die sich mit den neuen Zen3 CPUs und deren Features beschäftigen, evtl. noch erweiterte RAM Kompatibilität.

Für den ganzen "alten" Kram, den du schon auf dem Board hast, rührt MSI sicher keinen Finger mehr...

Warte einfach bis Juni/Juli... Da kann man dann mit einem endgültigen, finalen UEFI rechnen.
Jetzt da dran herumzudoktorn bringt nix.


----------



## Tim1974 (30. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Nein, nur die eine, kleine FAT 32 Partition für das UEFI update. Der Rest kann doch leer bleiben.
> Wenn das Board dann geflasht ist machst du das wieder rückgängig



Gut, wenn man weiß wie das geht, kann man das machen, ich bekomme das aber jedenfalls noch nicht hin.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Warte einfach bis Juni/Juli... Da kann man dann mit einem endgültigen, finalen UEFI rechnen.
> Jetzt da dran herumzudoktorn bringt nix.



Ich hab eh das aktuellste BIOS drauf, hab ich gestern gerade nochmal über Dragon Center gecheckt gehabt, insofern kann ich da eh nichts updaten.

Der PC läuft ja und eigentlich auch sehr stabil, von Kleinigkeiten mal abgesehen, aber irgendwie bin ich trotzdem nicht glücklich damit, wenn ich sehe daß z.B. der Komplett-PC von meinem Vater mit i5-10400 oder der Laptop von meiner Freundin in ca. 5 Sekunden hochfahren, auch wenn sie komplett aus waren, wobei ich das nochmal genauer stoppen will.
Da macht man sich so viel Mühe und baut den PC selbst aus ausgesuchten Teilen und müht sich auch bei der Installation und Optimierung ab und dann hat man den lahmsten PC im Umkreis, zumindest kommt es mir manchmal so vor.


----------



## chill_eule (30. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst schauen dass nix auf dem Stick mehr drauf ist. Dann das "volumen löschen"
->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da klicken und im neuen Fenster einmal auf "weiter"
->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im nächsten Schritt einen beliebigen Laufwerksbuchstaben zuordnen
->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier dann FAT32 auswählen und evtl. einen Namen vergeben.
"weiter" und "fertig stellen" klicken.

Fertig...


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> MSI.com für dein Mainboard bzw. UEFI
> AMD.com für deine Chipsatztreiber
> guru3d.com für die Grafikkarte
> 
> Mehr brauchst du nicht, den Rest regelt Windows Update bei Bedarf selbst


Ich muss hier mal kurz einhaken. Windows Update traue ich bei den Treibern nicht über den Weg. 
Gerade WLAN, Netzwerktreiber und Soundtreiber sind bei Windows Update je nach Board teilweise hoffnungslos veraltet. Hier empfiehlt es sich die Treiber direkt beim Hersteller zu laden. 

Richtig eklig wird es, wenn Windows Update dir beim Grafiktreiber ins Handwerk pfuscht. Ist schon 1-2 mal vorkommen. Da übelste bis jetzt: Bei einem Freund haben wir ne neue Grafikkarte eingebaut. Treiber von Nvidia runtergeladen und mit der Installation begonnen. Plötzlich: Bluescreen. Was war passiert? Nach einiger Recherche haben wir herausgefunden, das Windows Update parallel während wir den Treiber installiert haben, ebenfalls einen Grafiktreiber installiert hat. 

Ich installiere meine Rechner immer noch Old School. Also ohne Internetverbindung. Die Treiber hab ich mir vorher auf einen USB-Stick geladen. Windows Update hat mir in der Vergangenheit einfach viel zu viel Mist gebaut.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. November 2020)

Dem kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen und noch als Zusatz, man kann Windows Update verbieten sich in Treiberangelegenheiten einzumischen, das sollte man auch unbedingt machen! Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon genug Treiber die irgendwelche Probleme gemacht haben bei Release und durch die Maßnahme kann man so etwas verhindern.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Andererseits hat glaube ich @wuselsurfer auch schon vorgeschlagen, die UEFI Datei einfach von der Systemplatte zu nehmen, ohne USB Stick?



Das mache ich eigentlich nur so, denn ich nutze die Softwarelösung von Gigabyte um mein UEFI zu überspielen, aber muss dazu sagen, das ich auch ein Dual-UEFI habe falls was schief gehen sollte unter Windows.


----------



## chill_eule (30. November 2020)

Klar _kann_ es schief gehen mit Windows Update, aber wie oft kommt das tatsächlich vor? 
Und neuere Treiber kann man immer einfach drüber bügeln, egal was Windows Update veranstaltet.


----------



## Venom89 (30. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Achso, du meinst ich soll meinen 64 GB Stick in zwei Partitionen aufteilen und eine kleine in FAT32 formatieren und die andere in exFAT oder NTFS?



Das wurde dir auch in deinem letzten Thread gesagt. Da ging es explizit um dieses Thema. 
Manchmal fühlt man sich wirklich von dir verarscht.

Genauso hier:


> Hat er, aber meine Systempartition ist in NTFS, das kann das BIOS zumindest bei einem Stick nicht lesen, also müßte ich dann doch eine weitere Partition auf der System-SSD anlegen und diese in FAT32 formatieren, damit das BIOS diese lesen kann, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



Das wurde dir auch schon alles erklärt...

Zum MSI Dragon Center ebenfalls..
Das ist wirklich nur was für absolute Laien, die nichtmal selber einen Treiber aktualisiert bekommen.
Von dem Vertrauen in die Software Mal abgesehen, es würde mich wirklich sehr wundern, wenn die Treiber dort wirklich aktuell sind.

Treiber händisch auf aktuellem Stand zu halten, sollte für dich mit deinem Perfektionismus doch kein Problem darstellen. Oder etwa doch?


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Klar _kann_ es schief gehen mit Windows Update, aber wie oft kommt das tatsächlich vor?


Nein.
Meine Asus Bretter hab ich immer mit Windows  geupdatet seit 20 Jahren.
Es ist nie etwas passiert.

Ebenso bei Acer.
Da ist auch noch kein BIOS verbrannt.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Dezember 2020)

@wuselsurfer:
das bezog sich auf @Painkiller und Windows Treiber Updates, nicht auf UEFI Updates über Windows


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Das wurde dir auch in deinem letzten Thread gesagt. Da ging es explizit um dieses Thema.
> Manchmal fühlt man sich wirklich von dir verarscht.





Venom89 schrieb:


> Das wurde dir auch schon alles erklärt...
> 
> Zum MSI Dragon Center ebenfalls..



Mag sein, ist einige Wochen bis Monate her, da ich es seit dem nicht gemacht habe und damals auch das Dragon Center nutzte, es also auf diesem bequemeren Weg machte, habe ich mir die Erklärungen leider nicht detailiert einprägen können (das passiert nur wenn man etwas mindestens einmal, besser mehrere male so macht). 
Das es bereits erwähnt und erklärt wurde wußte ich zwar noch, nur eben keine Details mehr, wie es genau geht.
Hat also nichts mit Verarschen zu tun, sowas mache ich sogut wie nie, sofern man das nicht zuvor mit mir gemacht hat.
Ich bin für Tips und Erklärungen dankbar, aber ich kann leider nicht alles (sofort) umsetzen und dadurch gerät über Monate auch manches wieder in Vergessenheit, vorallem wenn ich es zum Zeitpunkt der Erklärung schon nicht richtig in allen Details verstanden hatte, genauso war es mit der Extrapartition auf der Systemplatte fürs BIOS-Update.
Ich erwarte aber auch nicht, daß mir Dinge immer wieder erklärt werden und wäre gar nicht böse oder enttäuscht gewesen, wenn meine Fragen diesbezüglich unbeantwortet geblieben wären, oder nur der Thread bzw. das Posting von vor paar Wochen verlinkt worden wäre.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich nur was für absolute Laien, die nichtmal selber einen Treiber aktualisiert bekommen.
> Von dem Vertrauen in die Software Mal abgesehen, es würde mich wirklich sehr wundern, wenn die Treiber dort wirklich aktuell sind.
> 
> Treiber händisch auf aktuellem Stand zu halten, sollte für dich mit deinem Perfektionismus doch kein Problem darstellen. Oder etwa doch?



Damit hat du natürlich recht.
Das ich Dragon Center genutzt habe hat nur einen einzigen echten Grund: Bequemlichkeit!
Früher hab ich alle Treiber immer händisch installiert, das würde ich heute auch noch schaffen, aber es nervt mich einfach (LAN, Chipsatz, Onboard-Sound...) alles einzelnd zusammenzusuchen, runterzuladen, oft auch noch vor der Installation zu entpacken, dann bei jeder Installation das Admin-Kennwort einzutippen, anschließend am besten auch noch nach jeder Installation Windows neu zu booten, da bin ich irgendwie einfach zu faul zu geworden.

Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage einfach mal, daß ich das so nicht mehr zeitgemäß finde.
Nur als Beispiel bei meinem Android 10 Phone brauche ich keine großartigen Erklärungen oder Anleitungen, da geht alles intuitiv und schnell, ebenso Updates fürs System und für die einzelnen installierten Apps.

Letztendlich finde ich den Windows-PC immer unkomfortabler, selbst ein aktuelles Linux ist in der Systempflege viel komfortabler, finde ich.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich weiss zwar nicht was du da machst, aber ich hab im letzten halben Jahr vielleicht ne halbe Stunde mit Updates etc verbracht.
Der Rest läuft automatisch und solange das System funktioniert, gibts keinen Bedarf an neuen Treibern etc.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Dezember 2020)

@ Tim

Ich komme mit Windows 10 super klar, nur Linux (wirklich jede Distribution) ist nicht meine Welt. Merkst du was ...? Es ist sehr subjektiv, aber das Schöne ist du hast die freie Wahl nur musst du dann Kompromisse eingehen, aber die sollten dir ja bekannt sein mit deiner Linux Mint Erfahrung.

ÄHM ... dich nervt es ständig das Passwort einzugeben -> Lösung: PIN nutzen oder die Funktion auf Automatik setzen (hat man dir auch schon vorgeschlagen und erklärt)!

Du musst Treiber entpacken?  Geht es dir zu langsam -> Lösung: schnellere CPU verbauen! 15 Sekunden sind aber auch wirklich lang ... ich kann dich da verstehen ... NICHT! 

Windows neu booten ist dir zu anstrengend? Dir ist schon bewusst das das keine besondere körperliche Anstrengung ist in jeglicher Hinsicht weder physisch noch psychisch. 

PS: Wenn man irgendein Problem hat, weiß das man selbst schon mal an der Lösung gearbeitet hat und das es schriftliche Aufzeichnungen dazu gibt ... sollte man sich die eventuell mal wieder zu Gemüte führen. Ich mein warum schreibt man sich denn sowas auf, oder in deinem speziellen Fall warum schreibt das Forum mit dir, wenn du nicht in der Lage oder zu faul bist (reine persönliche Vermutung!) in deinen unzähligen Threads den Durchblick zu behalten? Da gibt es aber auch eine ultimative Lösung ... einfach mal weniger Threads erstellen die sich um das gleiche Thema drehen! Jedes Jahr zu Fragen ob es neue Strategiespiele gibt in Form von C&C ... ich weiß nicht ob das nötig ist, wenn man so etwas durchaus _mit Eigeninitiative_ herausbekommen kann. Es gibt ja nicht umsonst Spielvorstellungsartikel in einschlägigen Bereichen des Internets.


----------



## XT1024 (1. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Ich installiere meine Rechner immer noch Old School.


Und ich erst. Windows installieren, den 2012er Treiber der TV-Karte im Gerätemanager hinzufügen und fertig.
Wenn ich alle paar Monate mal daran denke, gibt es, dann eher aus purer Langeweile, mal einen neuen Grakatreiber und das funktioniert auch.


Um Treiber sollte mglw. mal _etwas_ weniger Hopuspokus gemacht werden. Wenn es funktioniert, funktioniert es auch wenn der Treiber ein älteres Datum hat.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> alles einzelnd zusammenzusuchen








						MSI Deutschland
					

Willkommen auf der deutschen Webseite von MSI. MSI entwickelt und produziert Mainboards, Grafikkarten, Notebooks und PCs, Kommunikations Produkte, Barebones, Industrie Computer und Multimedia Produkte.




					de.msi.com
				



Die Auswahl ist wirklich kaum zu überblicken.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> selbst ein aktuelles Linux ist in der Systempflege viel komfortabler, finde ich.


Warum gibt es bei dir immer so viel zu pflegen?
Man könnte den Rechner ja auch einfach mal nutzen. Du musst nicht dauernd an an irgendwas herumspielen.

Ob es schon einmal Probleme mit dem aktuellsten Treiber gab und man den gar nicht hätte automatisch installiert bekommen wollen? 
Ich mag mich wiederholen aber wenn es funktioniert, funktioniert es.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Ich mag mich wiederholen aber wenn es funktioniert, funktioniert es.



Völlig unauffällig ist aber auf längere Zeit gesehen fast kein PC nach meinen Erfahrungen und ich hoffe mit aktuellen Treibern dann das eine oder andere nicht näher eingegrenzte Problem vielleicht zu lösen, oder das System insgesamt noch etwas zu beschleunigen oder für mehr Sicherheit zu sorgen, denn alte Software (dazu gehören auch Treiber) sind wenn sie Bugs haben (und welche Software hat keine?) eventuell angreifbarer und damit ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko!


----------



## chill_eule (1. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Völlig unauffällig ist aber auf längere Zeit gesehen fast kein PC nach meinen Erfahrungen


Da gehörst du aber zu einer sehr seltenen Spezies. Wenn ein Rechner läuft, dann läuft er.
Ab und zu kann man ein Windows Update ärger machen, ja. Ansonsten stirbt die Hardware langsam.
Aber _extrem_ viele Rechner funktionieren einfach, auch ohne neue Treiber.

Wenn ich ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudere, fällt mir zum Beispiel unser Bürorechner bei meiner Edeka-Filiale ein.
Die laufen alle noch mit Windows 7!
Automatische Windows Updates sind durch die Edeka-IT deaktiviert.
Alle sonstigen Updates sowieso...
Java Version 6.X läuft da noch...
Mit ein wenig trickserei habe ich es zumindest geschafft, dort einen aktuellen Firefox zu installieren um die gut 4 Jahre alte "portable" Version zu umgehen, die da sonst im Einsatz ist 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko


Da wurde dir auch schon dutzende Male erklärt, dass sich _kein_ Mensch für deinen privaten Rechner interessiert.
Du darfst nur nicht auf irgendwelche merkwürdigen Links in e-mails klicken oder auf Seiten mit der Endung .ru surfen, dann passiert da nix 
Auch noch dazu:
Admin-Kennwort oder Kennwort zur Anmeldung sind bei *stationären* *Rechnern* im *privaten* *Umfeld* auch komplett überflüssig.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da wurde dir auch schon dutzende Male erklärt, dass sich _kein_ Mensch für deinen privaten Rechner interessiert.



Das kann schon sein, aber verallgemeinern darf man das trotzdem nicht.
Z.B. kann auch ein privater PC ohne wichtige Daten drauf für DoS-Angriffe mißbraucht werden oder um andere Straftaten zu begehen...



chill_eule schrieb:


> Du darfst nur nicht auf irgendwelche merkwürdigen Links in e-mails klicken oder auf Seiten mit der Endung .ru surfen, dann passiert da nix



Wenn ich den Absender kenne klicke ich auch auf Links in Mails, allerdings nutze ich auch Thunderbird.
Ein PC bei dem der Nutzer bestimmte Dinge nicht machen darf, die eigentlich nicht unüblich sind, finde ich ist falsch konfiguriert oder nicht sicher genug eingestellt oder die Software taugt halt nicht viel.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Admin-Kennwort oder Kennwort zur Anmeldung sind bei *stationären* *Rechnern* im *privaten* *Umfeld* auch komplett überflüssig.



Die Rechtetrennung ist ein wesentlicher Sicherheitsfaktor, einer der Gründe, warum Linux lange Zeit als überlegen viel sicherer galt als Windows, weil dort der einfache Nutzer kaum was darf und der Adminaccount nicht zum Dauerbetrieb vorgesehen ist.
Ohne Adminkennwort kann sich eine Maleware nicht im System festsetzen, sofern die Rechtevergabe sicher ist und keine Bugs hat.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Völlig unauffällig ist aber auf längere Zeit gesehen fast kein PC nach meinen Erfahrungen und ich hoffe mit aktuellen Treibern dann das eine oder andere nicht näher eingegrenzte Problem vielleicht zu lösen, oder das System insgesamt noch etwas zu beschleunigen oder für mehr Sicherheit zu sorgen, denn alte Software (dazu gehören auch Treiber) sind wenn sie Bugs haben (und welche Software hat keine?) eventuell angreifbarer und damit ein potentielles Sicherheitsrisiko!


Der Verdacht nach Sicherheitslücken in Treibern ist gar nicht mal unbegründet. Sieht man gerade bei Nvidia immer wieder mal. Link: https://www.heise.de/news/NVIDIA-Up...en-zahlreiche-Sicherheitsluecken-4918593.html

Schwierig wird die Sache dann, wenn der Hersteller nicht komuniziert das mit einem Update Sicherheitslücken gefixt werden. Das macht es uns in der IT teilweise schon enorm schwer. Bei Intel und Nvidia dringen solche News schnell nach außen durch. Aber bei vielen Herstellern gibt es keinerlei Kommunikation. Und wenn dann sowas hier passiert wird´s ganz schnell unglaublich spannend. 

Zudem traue ich den Update-Tools von Asus oder MSI nicht über den Weg. Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, das ein gesundes Maß an Skepsis nicht verkehrt ist: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...s-software-updates-mit-malware-verseucht.html

Wir machen das in der IT so: Bekommen wir mit, das bei einem Treiber Sicherheitslücken auftreten patchen wir diese natürlich. Aber wir suchen Proaktiv nicht täglich/wöchentlich/monatlich nach neuen Treibern. Sondern eben wie gesagt nur bei Bedarf oder wenn Sicherheitslücken auftreten. 

Anders sieht die Sache bei unseren Notebooks aus. Diese kommen alle von Lenovo und verfügen über das Lenovo Vantage Tool. Bei den Notebooks die Treiber per Hand rauszusuchen ist eine ABM. Wir haben über 35 Notebooks im Einsatz. Hier muss ich mich einfach auf das Tool verlassen, auch wenn das manchmal nicht so leicht ist.  Wie schon gesagt, Skepsis gehört zum Job^^ Aber das Tool macht wirklich einen fantastischen Job. Es aktualisiert nicht nur die Treiber sondern eben auch das BIOS. Das ist schon sehr angenehm.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein wenig aus dem Nähkästchen plaudere, fällt mir zum Beispiel unser Bürorechner bei meiner Edeka-Filiale ein.
> Die laufen alle noch mit Windows 7!
> Automatische Windows Updates sind durch die Edeka-IT deaktiviert.
> Alle sonstigen Updates sowieso...
> ...


Sprich nur weiter. *Notizen mach* Rein aus Neugierde: Wo ist denn der Laden genau?  

Aber da kann ich auch was nettes erzählen. Bei unserem McDonalds steht im McCafe auf dem Gerät für Kartenzahlung die IP-Adresse an der Seite. Schön groß als gedrucktes Label.  Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt. 
Zudem hat der McDonalds zwei WLAN-Netzwerke. Eines für Gäste und ein verstecktes. Ich würde mal behaupten das es mit einem Notebook mit Kali-Linux in dem Laden ziemlich lustig werden kann. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Auch noch dazu:
> Admin-Kennwort oder Kennwort zur Anmeldung sind bei *stationären* *Rechnern* im *privaten* *Umfeld* auch komplett überflüssig.


Hier scheiden sich die Geister. Mit Brain.exe und etwas Erfahrung kann man ruhigen Gewissens auch im privaten als Admin unterwegs sein. Allerdings würde ich Personen die nicht Computer affin sind, niemals Admin-Rechte geben. 
Im Büro sowieso nicht. Braucht ein User hier wirklich erweiterte Rechte dann packe ich ihn ggf. in die Hauptbenutzer-Gruppe. Kommt aber immer drauf an, um was es sich handelt. Oftmals reicht auch die Freigabe auf ein Programmverzeichnis. Sieh hier: https://www.security-insider.de/benutzer-ohne-admin-rechte-a-733845/


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Der Verdacht nach Sicherheitslücken in Treibern ist gar nicht mal unbegründet.



Das gehört ja eigentlich zum 1 mal 1 der IT-Sicherheit, soweit ich weiß sollte jeder Nutzer dem Sicherheit wichtig ist zumindest darauf achten:
1. Alle Software und Treiber up-to-date halten, insbesondere natürlich sofern schon Sicherheitslücken bekannt geworden sind.
2. Windows-Update regelmäßig ausführen (lassen)
3. Einen  Router mit integrierter Firewall nutzen, der vor allen PCs hängt, was aber heute wohl schon gängiger Standard ist.
4. Auch den Router regelmäßig updaten (lassen), was bei neueren Speedport-Routern ja auch automatisch eingestellt werden  kann.
5. Immer eine aktuelle Antivirensoftware auf dem Windows-PC laufen lassen.
6. Software nur aus bekannten und vertrauenswürdigen Quellen installieren (ggfs. hier auch auf Zertifikate achten).
7. Sicheren Webbrowser und Mailclient verwenden (z.B. ein aktuellen Firefox und Thunderbird) und auch beides aktuell halten (Updates immer schnell einspielen).
8. Bei Firefox kann das Addon NoScript die Sicherheit weiter erhöhen.
9. Im Internet mit Windows nur mit eingeschränkten Nutzerrechten surfen und arbeiten (nicht als Admin!).
10. Ein sicheres Adminkennwort festlegen.
11. Internetoptionen für alle Zonen auf höchste Sicherheitsstufe einstellen (für alle Accounts auf dem PC einzelnd nötig!).
12. Sicheres WLAN-Kennwort festlegen und nicht das Kennwort vom Auslieferungszustand des Routers nutzen.
13. Routerzugangskennwort ändern und ein sicheres wählen.
14. Nicht auf dubiosen Webseiten surfen und nicht auf Mailanhänge klicken, insbesondere nicht wenn man den Absender nicht kennt!

Die Liste ließe sich sicher noch erweitern, aber diese Punkte versuche ich immer zu beachten, ggfs. noch einige weitere, die aber vermutlich übertrieben und diskutierbar sind.
Ich für meinen Teil bin bei Beachtung dieser Regeln dann mit Punkt 14 auch mal ein wenig lockerer, was aber nicht heißt, daß ich auf jede Webseite gehe und auf jeden Maillink klicke, beiweitem nicht, aber wenn ich alle anderen Punkte rigoros einhalte, hab ich schon ein sehr gutes Maß an Basissicherheit.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Sprich nur weiter. *Notizen mach* Rein aus Neugierde: Wo ist denn der Laden genau?


Das läuft alles in einem Intranet, mach dir keine Hoffnungen 
Was war das aber für ein Aufwand, als wir einen neuen Bürorechner bekommen haben... 
Zwei getrennte Netzwerk/Internetzugänge 
Einmal zur "Edeka-Zentrale", einmal in die "freie Wildbahn"

War nur auf "wenn läuft, dann läuft" gemünzt, nicht auf die Sicherheit



Painkiller schrieb:


> Bei unserem McDonalds steht im McCafe auf dem Gerät für Kartenzahlung die IP-Adresse an der Seite


Das ist bei nem Standard-Edeka-EC-Terminal auch nicht_ viel_ besser, immerhin "unten"...
Kann aber im Prinzip auch jeder schnell nachschauen oder abfotografieren...



Painkiller schrieb:


> Mit Brain.exe und etwas Erfahrung


Die hat der @Tim1974 doch, oder? 

Aber selbst meine Mum und mein Stiefvater sind seit Jahren völlig unbedarft im Netz unterwegs ohne das was passiert ist. Der Windows Defender macht schon nen guten Job. Allerdings klicken meine Eltern auch nix an, was sie nicht kennen. Das treibt einen dann doch manchmal in den Wahnsinn 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> darauf achten


Was, 14+ Punkte?!  Viel zu anstrengend...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das läuft alles in einem Intranet, mach dir keine Hoffnungen


My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Was war das aber für ein Aufwand, als wir einen neuen Bürorechner bekommen haben...
> Zwei getrennte Netzwerk/Internetzugänge


Also quasi zwei Netzwerkkarten pro Rechner? Interessanter Ansatz, aber irgendwie bringt das doch ohne Air Gap nichts, oder? 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Die hat der @Tim1974 doch, oder?
> 
> Aber selbst meine Mum und mein Stiefvater sind seit Jahren völlig unbedarft im Netz unterwegs ohne das was passiert ist. Der Windows Defender macht schon nen guten Job. Allerdings klicken meine Eltern auch nix an, was sie nicht kennen. Das treibt einen dann doch manchmal in den Wahnsinn


Wenn die 1974 in seinem Nickname für sein Baujahr steht, dann hat Tim evtl. schon einiges an Erfahrung gesammelt. Ist natürlich schwer zu sagen wenn man nicht weiß, seit wann er sich mit IT auseinandersetzt. 

Der Defender hat sich wirklich gemausert!  Hätte ich Microsoft gar nicht zugetraut. Wenn jetzt die Windows 10 Updates noch auf das Level gehoben werden, dann ist Windows 10 ein ganz solides OS. 
Bei mir im Bekannten- und Familienkreis beobachte ich im Moment wie der PC an Bedeutung verliert. Vielens machen die Leute heute über Tablet oder Smartphones.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Dezember 2020)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Interessanter Ansatz, aber irgendwie bringt das doch ohne Air Gap nichts, oder?


Frag mich nicht wie die Edeka IT das genau regelt... Ich meine, die _glauben_ zumindest zu wissen was sie tun 
(OT: Obwohl ich dort schon sehr oft die Hotline angerufen habe mit Fehlern auf dem PC oder im Warenwirtschaftssystem, von denen noch nie einer was gehört hatte und ähnliche Scherze [Mehr müsste ich dir wohl privat erzählen ])



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt die Windows 10 Updates noch auf das Level gehoben werden


Da muss ich allerdings sagen, ich kann den großen Unmut über die Windows10 Updates nicht nachvollziehen 
Ich bin ja "sogar" Windows Insider und bekomme dementsprechend die Updates (Funktion/Kumulativ) früher und nicht so weit getestet. Ich hatte weder auf meinem alten Intel System noch auf meinem jetzigen AMD System jemals Probleme damit.

Das hat aber im Übrigen schon *lange* (mal wieder) nichts mehr mit dem Ursprünglichen Thema zu tun


----------

